# Need help with color an RB#



## creeper71 (Feb 21, 2014)

I picked this up yesterday I think the person selling it thought it was green yellow..but it has Amber swirls at top an bottom..  so can someone please help me... [attachment=205.JPG] [attachment=208.JPG] [attachment=208.JPG]


----------



## botlguy (Feb 21, 2014)

I would call it light Yellow Green with amber swirls. Beauteous!


----------



## deenodean (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice color !! []


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice jar! One thing that Redbook talks about Mason's patent 1858 jars is the color intensity and hues which can make prices vary. Sometimes pricing these jars can be very tough but the color of yours is very nice and not your average everyday color. Nice find and thank you for sharing!


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you to all that has replied.. I didnt want to asked value but now I am curious since whats been said is not listed in the red book


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 22, 2014)

You can pick up many different colors in this jar. I would say that the price you would look for would be under light olive green with amber swirls. The richer or darker the colors get, the higher the price will get. I am not trying to take anything away from your jar, but this is a listed jar.


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 22, 2014)

FitSandTic said:
			
		

> You can pick up many different colors in this jar. I would say that the price you would look for would be under light olive green with amber swirls. The richer or darker the colors get, the higher the price will get. I am not trying to take anything away from your jar, but this is a listed jar.


I haven't checked again but I think the only thing listed light olive amber swirl was a HG if I remember right..  Update I checked an couldn't find a light olive w Amber swirl for a 1787 what you maybe thinking of is a smooth lip mine is ground lip


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 22, 2014)

FitSandTic said:
			
		

> You can pick up many different colors in this jar. I would say that the price you would look for would be under light olive green with amber swirls. The richer or darker the colors get, the higher the price will get. I am not trying to take anything away from your jar, but this is a listed jar.


I haven't checked again but I think the only thing listed light olive amber swirl was a HG if I remember right..


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 22, 2014)

What is the price for the half gallon light olive with amber swirls? I would also look at some of Greg Spurgeon's past auctions, this is what I do most of the time because you can see what current prices are. I do not have my copy of Redbook in hand so I just have to take your word for it. If you feel it is unlisted you should talk to the author. He will be able to explain this better than me. I collected jars for many years but only midget pints.


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 22, 2014)

biggest thing I need is a more advanced person to tell me the color.. I beleive what you told me an I am not trying to argue about the listed or not listed just sayin that almost all amber swirls listed are smooth lip..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2014)

On my monitor it looks like granny smith apple green. Others I'm sure will see something else. Digital images over the internet can never get you an accurate color.


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Definitely not this color  granny smith apple green. thanks for posting


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 23, 2014)

Contact Greg Spurgeon he will give you an auction estimate on it. Norman Heckler also sells fruit jars and has sold items for me in the past. He sold a free blown mug for me in October and all I did was send him pictures of it. He will tell you what he thinks it will bring and you will not be expected to send it to him. He told me his estimate in an email and thanked me for my interest in his auction services. I ended up delivering the mug to him last year at the Baltimore bottle show and he was a delightful gentleman and super knowledgeable about all areas of glass. www.hecklerauction.com


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 23, 2014)

FitSandTic said:
			
		

> Contact Greg Spurgeon he will give you an auction estimate on it. Norman Heckler also sells fruit jars and has sold items for me in the past. He sold a free blown mug for me in October and all I did was send him pictures of it. He will tell you what he thinks it will bring and you will not be expected to send it to him. He told me his estimate in an email and thanked me for my interest in his auction services. I ended up delivering the mug to him last year at the Baltimore bottle show and he was a delightful gentleman and super knowledgeable about all areas of glass. www.hecklerauction.com


Yes Norm is a awesome dude.. I should be at the baltimore show next week... I may bring there an see what he thinks... I think very very few know as much about glass as Norm if any..


----------



## MNJars (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm late to the game, but I'd call it yellow/green with olive/amber swirls.  I have no idea if it's listed or not, but there are TONS of color variations for most of these 1858 jars.  Many are not specifically listed.  Swirls add to the value listed in the base color.


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 23, 2014)

I emailed Norm so I know if I should take it to the show or not...


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 24, 2014)

I will be at Baltimore as well! I hope you have a safe trip and find some great bottles or jars. I collect open pontiled utility bottles and have a serious addiction to snuff jars in various sizes and colors. Last year there were tons of killer snuffs to be had and I am hoping it will be the same this year. Best of luck with your jar!


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 24, 2014)

FitSandTic said:
			
		

> I will be at Baltimore as well! I hope you have a safe trip and find some great bottles or jars. I collect open pontiled utility bottles and have a serious addiction to snuff jars in various sizes and colors. Last year there were tons of killer snuffs to be had and I am hoping it will be the same this year. Best of luck with your jar!


Thank you for all your help an also backing my hunch it wasn't a normal color.... I to hope you find TONS of stuff for your collections..


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 25, 2014)

Let us know what details you get about it. I am curious as to whether you are keeping it or are you going to sell it? I no longer collect jars I would just like to know if I may see it in an upcoming sale!


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 25, 2014)

well who ever answer my email from Hecklers seems to think it's a normal light citron,but I wrote them back an told them it alot more then "citron" that it has a green tone at bottom like a apple green an it has light amber or olive swirls in very top an base of jar..waiting for there reply back


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 25, 2014)

well who ever answer my email from Hecklers seems to think it's a normal light citron,but I wrote them back an told them it alot more then "citron" that it has a green tone at bottom like a apple green an it has light amber or olive swirls in very top an base of jar..waiting for there reply back


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 25, 2014)

well who ever answer my email from Hecklers seems to think it's a normal light citron,but I wrote them back an told them it alot more then "citron" that it has a green tone at bottom like a apple green an it has light amber or olive swirls in very top an base of jar..waiting for there reply back


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 2, 2014)

I sold this at the Baltimore show today...


----------



## epgorge (Mar 3, 2014)

creeper71 said:
			
		

> I picked this up yesterday I think the person selling it thought it was green yellow..but it has Amber swirls at top an bottom..  so can someone please help me... [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=2;644290&where=message&f=205.JPG[/attachImg] [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=1;644290&where=message&f=208.JPG[/attachImg] [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=1;644290&where=message&f=208.JPG[/attachImg]


Greg Spurgeon has the best color guide I have seen to date. If you need his email address (and don't have it) to speak with him, PM me and I will give it to you.Nice Jar regardless of value.Joel


----------

